# Parrallel et dualboot sur disque dur séparés



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

Hello!

J'ai posté un sujet sur "windows sur mac", mais finalement étant donné que mon mac n'est pas véridique... Je me disait qu'il serait probablement mieux dans cette section.

En fait, je me demandais: Sachant que j'ai deux disques durs, un avec mac, l'autre avec windows, je me demandais si parallel desktop était capable de gérer les deux environnements en même temps, comme lorsque l'on allume la partition windows en même temps que le mac tourne.

Si c'est possible, je me disais que logiquement ça devrait même mieux tourner que sur un seul disque! (une tête de lecture séparée par disque pour faire fonctionner les deux.)

Est-ce possible?

Amicalement, Gab.

PS: Merci à Real Deal de ne pas intervenir sur ce poste ^^


----------



## icerose (1 Mars 2012)

tiens la question
en paralele en en meme temps donc machine virtuel 
comme sa (windows tournant dans lion donc les 2 systemes ouverts  )




donc 2 logiciels a voir 
vm ware fusion payant environ 45euro
http://www.vmware.com/fr/products/desktop_virtualization/fusion/overview.html
sinon 
virtualbox gratuit
https://www.virtualbox.org/

perso j'utilise vmware suite a un cadeau 
mais je pense que virtual box en fais autant

apres un dualboot sa se passe au demarrage 
1 logiciel qui permet de choisir en tes differents os (windows osx linux )
et dans le cas du choix au demarrage plusieurs choix
chameleon (prevu pour osx)


j'espere t'avoir donner l'info rechercher


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

MMmhhh pas complétement.

En fait, Parrallel est capable de lancer les deux partitions en meme temps (je l'ai fait sur mon vrai mac)

je me demandais simplement si sur un hackintosh, il était capable de le faire sachant qu'ils sont sur un disque séparé et configuré un peu différemment que sur un vrai mac.

(Et surtout si leur fonctionnement serait plus fluide vu que les deux os sur un disque dur séparé)

Voilà


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

la je pige pas parallele tu veux dire bootcamp ?
dans tout les cas je pense que tu peux essayer sa donnera une reponse 
si c'est pour bootcamp oui il fonctionne mais y a pas d'interet 
apres y pas grand chose qui differe d'un mac puisse qu on a tout readapter 
et dans les mac pro y a plusieurs disque dur donc l'os et prevu pour gere les disques 
maintenant je pige pas ton paralele


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

non je parle du programme parallel desktop ^^ Tu sais, ça fonctionne un peu comme Vmware, sauf qu'il est capable de lancer ton windows sur ta partition disque dur, et pas comme une machine virtuelle.

Je me demandais s'il était capable de le faire aussi sur mHack ^^


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

surment vu que je le fais sous vware 
windows reconnait le proce les ram 
mais je vais tester ton logiciel (payant?)
je repond a ma question oui payant 80 euro


----------



## itOtO (2 Mars 2012)

Une belle image vaut tout les beaux discours 


Voir la pièce jointe 89742


Il faut juste sélectionner récupérer une partition bootcamp quand tu créer ta machine.


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

a lalala les habitudes 
je vais surment mis interresser  fortement j  ai jamais utiliser parallele 
tu peux lancer les applications avec ? si oui avec quel limite?


----------



## itOtO (2 Mars 2012)

J'aime bien parallel car tu peux soit utiliser tes applications windows comme si c'etait des applis mac (comme dans ma capture d'ecran) soit comme une fentre et dans ce cas si tu la passe en plein ecran tu peux switcher entre ton bureau mac et windows d'un simple ctrl+fleche droite ou gauche.

Et tu peux aussi fusionner les documents des deux bureaux: tes documents du bureau windows apparaissent sur le bureau mac et vice versa.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

On peut également aimer VMWare  pour les professionnels


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

je connaissais pas parallele 
j ai eu en cadeau la licence de vware mac 
apres je fais "par passion " de la retape pc et mac et du coups j'avais besoin d'une machine plus polivalante la raison exacte du hackintosh et de vware
d'ailleur j ai meme la cam integré  d'un imac5 sur mon ecran faudrai de je face une ou deux photo du comment faire


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> je connaissais pas parallele
> j ai eu en cadeau la licence de vware mac
> apres je fais "par passion " de la retape pc et mac et du coups j'avais besoin d'une machine plus polivalante la raison exacte du hackintosh et de vware
> d'ailleur j ai meme la cam integré  d'un imac5 sur mon ecran faudrai de je face une ou deux photo du comment faire



Sur parallel, tu peux également passer tes fichiers entres ton mac et ton pc en simple cliquer déposé! C'est ultra utile, surtout au début!

Tu peux également comme l'a dit plus haut l'un de nos chers compatriotes exécuter les applications windows comme si c'était sur ton mac, avec un mode integration.$

EDIT:

Ah et la partie qui m'intéresse le plus: Sur mac, quand tu as as une partition bootcamp, (d'ou mon doute avec mon installation sur disques séparés sans bootcamp, mais j'essaierais ce week-end) tu peux utiliser une partition physique, comme une partition bootcamp, et l'exécuter en même temps que ton mac. En gros si tu dois vite aller choper un truc sur ta partition bootcamp windows, mais que t'as pas envie de redémarrer deux fois, tu lances ton parallel desktop, et tu vas chercher ton fichier, cliquer-déposé et c'est fait.

Ce truc est juste surpuissant!

Si tu préfères différencier les deux, tu peux effectivement switcher de l'un a l'autre, ou mettre windows en fenetré.

Enfin, si tu as le matériel qui suit, tu peux aller jusqu'a faire tourner des jeux! J'ai fait tourner League of Legends sans aucun soucis! Ultra fluide, sans problème!

C'est ultra fiable, et franchement balèze comme système ^^

Mais oui, c'est payant


----------



## The Real Deal (2 Mars 2012)

Et sinon dans quel but ? :rateau: 

Perso je virtualise 7 pour éditer mes tags, car sur OS X y'a que de la crap en éditeur ; ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont des noobz


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

> PS: Merci à Real Deal de ne pas intervenir sur ce poste ^^



1 je pense que tu lis pas 



> Perso je virtualise 7 pour éditer mes tags, car sur OS X y'a que de la crap en éditeur ; ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont des noobz


2 on s'enfou de se que tu fais   
vas jouer au bille et surtout oubli nous


----------



## The Real Deal (3 Mars 2012)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Keikoku (3 Mars 2012)

Real Deal, je t'ai déjà signalé une fois mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner (dommage)

Mais n'oublie pas que n'importe qui peut le faire...

Sinon icerose  J'ai testé sur mon fuckintosh, et ça fonctionne parfaitement  En fait tu choisis "à partir de mon bootcamp", et ça fonctionne. Je pensais qu'il était lié à bootcamp, mais en fait il cherche simplement la partition windows qui est présente sur ton ordi ^^

A+


----------



## The Real Deal (3 Mars 2012)

T'arrives à te regarder dans la glace et faire de la balançoire ?


----------



## icerose (3 Mars 2012)

ok je testerai sa demain voir 
faut que je demande a mon magazin une licence si sa me plait mdr 
je vais voir sa


----------



## Keikoku (5 Mars 2012)

Sinon regarde s'il n'y a pas de versions d'essai ^^ !

Personnellement je m'en sers assez souvent pour exécuter des applications windows depuis mon mac ^^ Et avec l'integration (les applications s'ouvrent comme si elles étaient sur mac, sans fenetre windows etc) c'est ultra intuitif et efficace.

Je pense que ça peut te servir.


----------



## chafpa (5 Mars 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Sinon regarde s'il n'y a pas de versions d'essai ^^ !


On peut le tester 

- http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/


----------



## Keikoku (5 Mars 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> On peut le tester
> 
> - http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/



Merci!


----------

